# 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Hallo User,

ich überlege mir ob ich mir 3 Monitore zulege. Fürs Zocken, oder wenn ich mal auf dem Desktop bin auf einen arbeiten (Photoshop) auf den anderen im Internet Surfen. Oder auf einen driten ein Film laufen lassen. Wäre für alles Offen.
 Das spiel das ich spielen will unterstützt 3 Monitore. Die Frage hier ist.

Ist es sinnvoll ?
Ist es egal welche Monitore ich nehme ? ich könnte 3 Monitore für sehr wenig geld bekommen 24 Zoll groß wären sie
Was ist mit meinem System, müsste ich mir noch eine Grafikkarte besorgen ? 
Könnte ich dann trotzdem auf High einstellung spielen ?

http://geizhals.de/eu/wortmann_terra_lcd_2430w_greenline_plus_3031190_a712944.html


----------



## target2804 (6. März 2013)

Bisschen schwammig deine frage. Zum zocken besuchst du natürlich eine graka. Auf High Details spielen geht generell auch, allerdings empfiehlt sich dann für aktuelle Titel eine gtx690.
Ob man dein Spiel auf High Details zocken kann weiß ich nicht da du es ja nicht mal nennst.

Ob sinnvoll oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Wäre noch interessant zu wissen welche Auflösung deine Monitore haben.


----------



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

die hätte eine Physikalische Auflösung 1920x1200 Bildpunkte (16:10)


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

ist schon was tolles...
nur macht sowas nur sinn wenn:

du 3 monitore mit sehr schmalen umrandung nimmst und vom selben hersteller.
weil die abstände zum nächsten monitor gering sein sollte(ist am optimalsten)

aber das macht wirklich nur sinn wenn du ne hammer grafikkarte dazukaufst... wie schon gesagt: diegeforce 690
oder auch 2 oder sogar 3  von den geforce 680 im SLI modus betreibst...
nur so macht sowas sinn...
und dazu würde ich auf jedenfall ein intel i7.... weil sonst wird die CPU zum flaschenhals gegenüber den starke grafikkarten...

3 monitore
+ grafikkarten
+CPU
+neuem Mainboard
da bist du locker 2000.- los...

aber wenn man sich das leisten kann, ist das ne geile sache....


----------



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Und mit Zwei Monitoren ist es wiederum nicht so gut zum zocken. Bzw. Da kann ich dann auf einen Zocken und auf den anderen mein Desktop noch haben da würde meine Grafikkarte ja reichen oder ?


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*



Snupe schrieb:


> Und mit Zwei Monitoren ist es wiederum nicht so gut zum zocken. Bzw. Da kann ich dann auf einen Zocken und auf den anderen mein Desktop noch haben da würde meine Grafikkarte ja reichen oder ?


 
solange du nur auf 1 monitor nur zockst, reicht auch deine jetzige grafikkarte... dann würdest du auf dem anderen parallel arbeiten können oder auch im netz surfen können...(mit filmen weiss ich das nicht,aber denke eher nicht)


----------



## godfather22 (6. März 2013)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> und dazu würde ich auf jedenfall ein intel i7.... weil sonst wird die CPU zum flaschenhals gegenüber den starke grafikkarten...
> .



Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht, dass der Prozessor bei der Auflösung zum Flaschenhals wird


----------



## Murdoch (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Also ich hab 3 Monitore am laufen und mit ner 680 geht es noch. Full hd und alles auf Ultra kann man sich aber abschminken. 

Man muss schon gewaltig an den Reglern drehen. 

Aber spielen macht trotzdem super Spaß mit 3 Monitoren

Kann man echt nicht vergleichen. Es ist als war man blind und ist nun sehend.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

klaro,

die rede ist davon. wenn er alle 3 monitore nimmt zum zocken... und dann mit sein -a10 5800- 

das will ich sehen: wie du eine gtx 690 mit ein a10 betreibst 
und alles läuft super...

vielleicht bei DVD gucken und normalen pc betrieb...
aber nicht beim zocken


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Wenn man wirklich unter Optimal-Bedingungen ohne CPU-Limit spielen will, dann muss das System ausgeglichen sein. 

Als Beispiel:

PCGH verwendet für SLI und Crossfire-Tests folgendes Setup:

Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz
Z77 Board
2 x 4GB DDR3-1866 RAM
Windows 7 64-Bit


----------



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Ne dann nehme ich zwei und auf den einen Zocke und auf den anderen surfe ich rum oder sonst was. Ich denke das würde die Grafikkarte ja packen


----------



## Horft (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Ich habe 3 Full HD Monitore an meiner 7870 hängen, Spiele wie Dirt 3 laufen auch bei ner Auflösung von 6000x1080 @ Max flüssig (fps habe ich nicht getestet, nur die subjektive Wahrnehmung).
Bei GW 2 kann man es definitiv nur mit reduzierten Details spielen, Wow dagegen läuft flüssig (Raids nicht getestet).

Wenn man beim Arbeiten nebenbei noch einen Film gucken will, dann ist es definitiv angenehmer mit 3 anstatt 2 Monitoren.
Ich für meinen Teil möchte nicht mehr ohne den 3. Monitor an meinem PC sitzen.


----------



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

ca. 90 € für einen 24 Zoll ist doch ne schöne sache  und wenn mein pc 3 monitore nicht supporten kann dann ist es nicht so ne gute idee 3 zu holen


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Kann man echt nicht vergleichen. Es ist als war man blind und ist nun sehend.


Das ist doch mal ne gute Beschreibung für das Gefühl 



Snupe schrieb:


> ca. 90 € für einen 24 Zoll ist doch ne schöne sache  und wenn mein pc 3 monitore nicht supporten kann dann ist es nicht so ne gute idee 3 zu holen


 die meisten 7870 Supporten 3 Bildschirme, und der AMD Treiber macht das sogar richtig gut.

man muss eben in einigen spielen einfach auf SSAA/8xMSAA/TressFX und andere extrem Leistungsfressende Dinge verzichten, dann gehts. Und spiele die schon 2-3 Jahre aufm Buckel haben laufen dennoch in maximalen Details.

bei mir werkelt eine einzelne 7970@1000 herum.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Wie wäre es denn mit was völlig anderem? Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for 3D Games | Oculus VR Also ich warte auf das heiße Teil, stellt bestimmt so ein Tripplemunitorsetup in den Schatten und zudem bietet es ein völlig neues Spielgefühl


----------



## Snupe (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

hmm hört sich schön und gut an  aber ob es am Mai raus kommt hmmm.... dazu ist das ding etwas groß. Ob man da stundenlang ohne probleme zocken kann...ohne das der kopf nach vorne kippt....


----------



## Ultramarinrot (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Hört sich total gut an, danke für den Link  Aber trotzdem sollte man das erstmal ausreifen lassen


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit was völlig anderem? Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for 3D Games | Oculus VR Also ich warte auf das heiße Teil, stellt bestimmt so ein Tripplemunitorsetup in den Schatten und zudem bietet es ein völlig neues Spielgefühl



es hat potenzial, aber das erste model wird einfach nur ein prototype für den endkunde sein...
das ding kann garnichts taugen für spiele...
weil man wie durch ein fernglas sieht... nicht grad zum spielen geeignet...(wird dort aber dramatisch gepriesen mit tolles gamen)

es wird erst sinn machen wenn man wirklich eine rundumsicht hat... das heisst= mann müsste auch bei leichte augenbewegungen alles in sichtfeld haben...

das ist bei dem model garnicht gegeben...


----------



## Lowmotion (6. März 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore Sinnvoll ´?*

Über Rift reden wir in zwei Jahren.

Derzeit hängt der PC in 1920x1080 fest. Das ist quasi in Kombination mit einer starken SSAA Grafikkarte das höchste der Kompatibilität. Ich teste gerade 3 Bildschirme und jetzt wo ich mich daran gewöhnt habe ist es super.

Die Terra Bildschirme gibt es auch als B-Ware. Ziel ist es halt einfach nur drei gleiche Bildschirme für 100 Euro pro Stück zu bekommen. Denn zum reinen Ausprobieren zahlt man ungern 300 Euro pro Stück. So groß ist der Unterschied nun auch wieder nicht.

Hauptproblem bei Spielen ist der Support. So hat man oft Probleme bei Videos.


----------

